# Olympic running coach



## LORNA101 (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi Folks,
Does anyone know of an Olympic running coach in Dubai please?
Cheers


----------



## markuslives (Sep 15, 2008)

LORNA101 said:


> Hi Folks,
> Does anyone know of an Olympic running coach in Dubai please?
> Cheers


Try the Dubai Road Runners Club -

Dubai Road Runners

Cheers


----------



## LORNA101 (Jul 28, 2009)

*Running coach*



markuslives said:


> Try the Dubai Road Runners Club -
> 
> Dubai Road Runners
> 
> Cheers


Thank you so much - will do!


----------

